# Small Project: Tree Mulch/Lawn Edge



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Finished an uneven grassy/messy area in the middle of my backyard around some trees we are taking down after winter.

Used a turf edger shovel, stakes, string and red mulch to get 'er done.

Here is the progression start to finish:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks like great progress! What you've been doing today is the hard part. The mulch spreading will go very fast!

Thanks for sharing your pics here!


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks great! Since it is not going to be permanent, I'd consider a different mulch. A lighter weight mulch is much easier to spread, looks better in a thinner layer without looking sparse, and breaks down faster so you don't have to remove it later. For the birthday party, my first choice would be cocoa shell hull mulch. It smells just like chocolate when first laid down, the kids should love it and you can get away with only 1/4" to 1/2". Other non-traditional options are compressed bales of pine or cedar animal bedding from a feed store.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Looks like great progress! What you've been doing today is the hard part. The mulch spreading will go very fast!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics here!


thabks so much @ken-n-nancy today is the day!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Miggity said:


> Looks great! Since it is not going to be permanent, I'd consider a different mulch. A lighter weight mulch is much easier to spread, looks better in a thinner layer without looking sparse, and breaks down faster so you don't have to remove it later. For the birthday party, my first choice would be cocoa shell hull mulch. It smells just like chocolate when first laid down, the kids should love it and you can get away with only 1/4" to 1/2". Other non-traditional options are compressed bales of pine or cedar animal bedding from a feed store.


chocolate mulch?! Haha and I already bought 9 bags of red mulch to match the red brick on our house. But good to know thx @Miggity


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Miggity said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! Since it is not going to be permanent, I'd consider a different mulch. A lighter weight mulch is much easier to spread, looks better in a thinner layer without looking sparse, and breaks down faster so you don't have to remove it later. For the birthday party, my first choice would be cocoa shell hull mulch. It smells just like chocolate when first laid down, the kids should love it and you can get away with only 1/4" to 1/2". Other non-traditional options are compressed bales of pine or cedar animal bedding from a feed store.
> ...


Probably cheaper in store but it looks to be about $30 a bag based on a google search. I'm a $2/bag Lowe's special kinda guy myself.

Edging looks great btw!!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Quick update...I am running out of gas - this stuff is work! Started an hour ago, almost done getting all the roots and grass out/leveling before mulch time. Had to stop for some breakfast to refuel


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

LawnNeighborSam said:


>


Looks awesome! Better get that mulch down -- almost time to party!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Almost there!! Love the color and it's so much better in person. Really looks rich and colorful



Next project is to thicken up the turf ASAP!!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Party was so much fun but no one noticed my project unless I mentioned it to them lol. Oh well I did it because I love how nice and sharp it looks now.

Here are some finished photo updates a day after:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I'm a $2/bag Lowe's special kinda guy myself.
> 
> Edging looks great btw!!


thanks!! I'm really happy with the turnout - and I got these bags of mulch at 3 for $11 👌🏻


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks good...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looks good...


Thx homie I heard you're mowing everyone's yard. Just pm'd you my address


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good...
> ...


Now that the word has spread my next opening is not until 2020


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Now that the word has spread my next opening is not until 2020


😂


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Super clean! How deep is the edge? You've given me an idea for an area, thank you!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

How did you get the edge so straight? It makes the landscape bed pop. Good job there :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> How did you get the edge so straight? It makes the landscape bed pop. Good job there :thumbup:


"Used a turf edger shovel, stakes, string and red mulch to get 'er done." according to the OP. :thumbup:


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

This looks great! How deep did you dig the trenches?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That looks amazing! What a transformation!


----------

